# Kayak upgrade



## Thomox (Nov 21, 2013)

Looking at upgrading from my outback to proangler 12/14 i am 130kg & 185cm tall appreciate any thoughts on the most suitable mostly fishing estuary flats and structure for the usual spieces bream, flatties,Jew ,etc in nsw south coast waterways


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not a hobie guy but the PA's a great platform. I think you need to give more info on what sort of fishing you do, and your reason for switching from the OB.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Fcuk me, that's some heavy timber.

I tried to come up with a smart arse paddle SIK as a counter, but one that was a serious contender. And failed. Mirage maybe, but it's a long straw.

Hobie PA 14 my man. Stamp your initials on it.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Agree with dru, for someone who's been in a good paddock like yourself the 14 all the way.


----------



## Thomox (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks boys I was leaning towards the 14, so have ordered one, pick up saturday hopefully wind drops off so I can get it in the water.


----------

